# How many pounds of Holey Rock?



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Going to buy it online and use it in two tanks.

Tank #1: Rocky Mbuna setup
Tank #2: Planted SA Tank, just want a bit for some hiding, this tank also has driftwood

So how many pounds do you think I should get to create a nice rocky setup in Tank #1 and just a bit in Tank #2 for some extra hiding spots?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

you are aware that almost all SA set ups are soft acidic water, and adding holey rock will cause the pH and hardness to go up.

as for the Mbuna tank, you cannot be given quantities because you haven't given the size of the tank.

personally, I don't like holey rock, and would point out you can make huge savings by going to a landscape store or similar and picking up "boulders" from them. slate, granite limestone are amongst many that will be easily available, cheap and suitable for use in the aquarium(though the limestone will do the same to the water as the holey rock.)


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Tank #1 is a 55 Gallon Tank
Tank #2 is a 38 Gallon Tank

I currently have a rocky setup with river stones from a landscaping place but I really like the look of Holey Rock.

And yes I'm aware that adding the rock to the SA tank will have the reverse effects of water hardness and PH but going to be trying to offset that with driftwood and peat moss. And if that doesn't work I can always just take it out.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Was thinking 40-50 lbs total for both tanks? Leaving 40-45 lbs for the 55g and a few rocks for the 38g...

I have never used Holey Rock so kind of ordering blindly here.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I have mostly Holey rock in my tank and I chose rocks with large holes in them for caves and tunnels instead of a dense pieces of HR. So the more hole/tunnels the lighter the rock will be. You may want to build your base/unseen area up with coral rock to make your HR go farther up the tank. BTW if the "white look" is what you like, it wont be white for long.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

F8LBITEva said:


> I have mostly Holey rock in my tank and I chose rocks with large holes in them for caves and tunnels instead of a dense pieces of HR. So the more hole/tunnels the lighter the rock will be. You may want to build your base/unseen area up with coral rock to make your HR go farther up the tank. BTW if the "white look" is what you like, it wont be white for long.


I agree with you F8LBITE. I used coral rock to fill up some unseen areas just like said and it almost looks the same. It blends in very well. I have about 100 pounds of Holey Rock in my 75G. Here's a picture.








And you are right about the "white look". Typically holey rock is cleaned and bleached before it's sold so it looks nice and pretty in the stores or in pictures online. But once it becomes seasoned in the tank it will assume it's natural coloration again. It's still a whitish color but much more natural so to me it becomes more appealing after some time. Also I see F8TLBITE has the same problems I have with diatoms. That's the browish looking stuff that accumulates on the visible parts of the rocks. Eventually it turns to a nice green algae and the provides a real natural look. Here's a picture of some just beginning to turn.


----------

